# [solved] 2 GB file limit w/ unzip (bug, resolved)

## SkyLeach

I had thought I had everything compiled to allow for the 8TB limit rather than 2GB, but I must have missed something here.

afaict everything is configured properly

I was attempting to untar a file containing a > 2GB txt file. (NSRL hashes)

kernel info: 

```
Linux backdoorman 2.6.22-gentoo-r7-tsn-dx2300-hpcompaq #2 SMP Tue Sep 25 10:27:00 EDT 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

emerge --info

```
backdoorman RDS_217_C # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.22-gentoo-r7-tsn-dx2300-hpcompaq i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r7-tsn-dx2300-hpcompaq i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 09 Oct 2007 01:47:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="en en.EN_US en.UTF8 UTF8"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="EAP-TLS X aac aalib acl acpi activefilter adiofile ads aim aio alsa apache2 apm arts async atm automount bash-completion bcmath bdbm berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cairo calendar caps cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cgi clamav cli command-args cracklib crypt cscope ctype cups curl curlwrappers dbase dbm dbtool dbus dbx dhcp discardpath diskcache dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eap-tls eds elf emacs emboss encode evo exif expat fam fastcgi fdftk ffmpeg firefox flac flatfile fltk fluxbox fontconfig foomaticdb forcecgiredirect fortran fortranfreetds fpx frascend frxp ftp fuse gcj gd gdbm geoip gif gmp gnome gnutls gpm graphviz gs gstreamer gtk gtk2 guile hash ht hyperwaveapi iconv imap imlib inifile ipv6 isdnlog java javaexternal javainternal jbig jikes jpeg jpeg2k kde kerberos krb4 lcms ldap libcaca libedit libwww lm_sensors mad mcal mcve memcache memlimit mhash midi mikmod ming mmx mnogosearch mono motif mp3 mpeg mppe-mppc mssql mudflap mysql mysqli nagios-dns nagios-game nagios-ntp nagios-ping nagios-ssh ncurses netbeans nls nsplugin oav objc odbc offensive ogg openexr opengl openmp opensslcrypt oss overlays overload pam pam_chroot pam_console pcntl pcre pdf perl pg-intdatetime php pic plotutils png posix postgres ppds pppd python q32 qt3 qt4 quicktime quotas radius reflection rewrite rrdcgi ruby samba script sdl search session shaper sharedmem simplexml sitemisc slp snmp soap sockets softquota spell spl sse sse2 ssl sudo swat syslog sysvipc tcl tcpd tiff tk tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udpfromto unicode ups vhosts vim vim-pager vim-with-x vorbis vroot wavpack wddx winbind wma wmf x86 xfs xine xinerama xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xorg xpm xscreensaver xsl xtended xv yaz zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en.EN_US en.UTF8 UTF8" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i815 i810 r128 i915"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

the partition is XFS on a 700GB software raid 5 (4x250GB) external sata.

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/md/1 on /mnt/backups type xfs (rw,noatime,osyncisdsync)

 

----------

## slackline

At present all you've done is give your system info., you probably need to say exactly what the error is that you are encountering.

----------

## SkyLeach

 *slack---line wrote:*   

> At present all you've done is give your system info., you probably need to say exactly what the error is that you are encountering.

 

sorry, I said tar before but this is unzip:

```
thesource recovered # unzip --help

UnZip 5.52 of 28 February 2005, by Info-ZIP.  Maintained by C. Spieler.  Send

```

the error:

```
backdoorman RDS_217_C # unzip /mnt/loops/RDS_217_C/rds_217c.zip

Archive:  /mnt/loops/RDS_217_C/rds_217c.zip

replace NSRLFile.txt? [y]es, [n]o, [A]ll, [N]one, [r]ename: y

  inflating: NSRLFile.txt

NSRLFile.txt:  write error (disk full?).  Continue? (y/n/^C)

```

```
backdoorman RDS_217_C # ls -alh

total 2.1G

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  240 Oct 17 18:28 .

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root  176 Oct 11 22:56 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.0G May  9 15:08 NSRLFile.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  39K May  9 15:10 NSRLMfg.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  17K May  9 15:10 NSRLOS.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1.4M May  9 15:10 NSRLProd.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  168 May  9 15:59 hashes.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   84 May  9 15:59 version.txt

```

as you can see, it stopps right at 2.0G

attempting to append junk on the end of the file...

```
backdoorman RDS_217_C # for ((x=0;x<=10000;x++)); do echo $x >> NSRLFile.txt; done;

backdoorman RDS_217_C # vi NSRLFile.txt

backdoorman RDS_217_C # ls -alh NSRLFile.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.1G Oct 17 18:30 NSRLFile.txt

```

Since I can append fine, does this indicate an error in unzip?

----------

## PaulBredbury

```
emerge unzip
```

See bug.

----------

## SkyLeach

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge unzip
> ```
> ...

 

thanks, found this after a little googling

----------

